# Mill Table Power Feed School- or Help!



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

I have two of these Wells-Setting servo table power feed units that seem to be working pretty well, and a third unit that is just parts.  I am only missing the bottom covers and these bevel gears.
I have never had an electric power feed before, and it is time!  

My question is, where do I get the part with the large bevel gear, which will engage the screw of my machine? (Pic below). I expect to have to modify them for my use, but don't know where to get any gear for these units at all.

From what I have read, these are older Asian knock-off units, but don't know what unit they're knocking off.  105 lbs/inch of torque.  

When I see pics of table power feeds on the web, none of them have this part in the pics either.  I will probably be modifying the bore of it to attach to the drive of my Hardinge instead of directly to the X axis screw.

ANY thoughts, info, ideas you can share will help me!  I've never had one, or added one before!  If you recognize it, or it looks like yours, that also helps me!
Have one for parts to sell?? 








Bernie


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 6, 2013)

try ebay.http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...+beve+gear&_nkw=mill+power+feed+gear&_sacat=0


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok.  So, lesson one- these bevel gears all swap and interchange into each other??  

Really!?  That seems too easy- but if it's true, I'll take it!  


Bernie


----------



## jmhoying (Nov 6, 2013)

The previous owner of my mill took the limit stops off of the table to mount a DRO, so he had a section of teeth ground out of the large brass gear from running it to the end, so I needed one also.  Mine was Index brand and I ordered it off of the MSC website.  There are quite a few different gears made because of all the different table styles.  Luckily, mine was a common Bridgeport and was easy to find.

Good luck,
Jack


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 7, 2013)

So am I pretty safe to assume that any of these standard gears will fit inside this housing and work with that existing bevel gear?


----------



## smallfly (Nov 7, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Ok.  So, lesson one- these bevel gears all swap and interchange into each other??
> 
> Really!?  That seems too easy- but if it's true, I'll take it!
> 
> ...


  been down this road 3--times before.  call these people --they are the ones who build all the power heads for bridgeport --plus have their own rebuild facility in conn.  for bridgeport and hardiage  lathes.  can't say enough good things for all the help when i rebuilt my bp  mill. what you need is the ''install'' kit with bronze  gear and assortment of shims to set ''backlash'' with bevel gear of servo drive.  the assembly drawings are on the ''sevo drive'' website. these people in conn. have all sorts of used parts on hand also as they are a servo  dealer and replace used units with new every week.   http://www.machinebuildne.com/index.php   sure hope this helps --they are great people !  good luck  re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 7, 2013)

smallfly said:


> been down this road 3--times before.  call these people --they are the ones who build all the power heads for bridgeport --plus have their own rebuild facility in conn.  for bridgeport and hardiage  lathes.  can't say enough good things for all the help when i rebuilt my bp  mill. what you need is the ''install'' kit with bronze  gear and assortment of shims to set ''backlash'' with bevel gear of servo drive.  the assembly drawings are on the ''sevo drive'' website. these people in conn. have all sorts of used parts on hand also as they are a servo  dealer and replace used units with new every week.   http://www.machinebuildne.com/index.php   sure hope this helps --they are great people !  good luck  re  steve  in  mt.



Thanks Steve!

I'll give'em a try- and thanks for putting a name on what I need!  I'm thinking that even though mine is an import, it would be pretty standard size...

I'll call and let you know how it goes.

Bernie


----------



## smallfly (Nov 7, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> I'll give'em a try- and thanks for putting a name on what I need!  I'm thinking that even though mine is an import, it would be pretty standard size...
> 
> ...


  check these drawings from ''sevo power feeds  co.''  they should help answer some ques.http://www.servoproductsco.com/specs/0901_80065.pdf  also  see
http://www.servoproductsco.com/html/type_140_power_feed.html#chart--i know your's is a little different but these pics will help.  enjoy  re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 7, 2013)

smallfly said:


> been down this road 3--times before.  call these people --they are the ones who build all the power heads for bridgeport --plus have their own rebuild facility in conn.  for bridgeport and hardiage  lathes.  can't say enough good things for all the help when i rebuilt my bp  mill. what you need is the ''install'' kit with bronze  gear and assortment of shims to set ''backlash'' with bevel gear of servo drive.  the assembly drawings are on the ''sevo drive'' website. these people in conn. have all sorts of used parts on hand also as they are a servo  dealer and replace used units with new every week.   http://www.machinebuildne.com/index.php   sure hope this helps --they are great people !  good luck  re  steve  in  mt.



Hey Steve!

They are great guys over there... I emailed through the site, and they called me within the hour, and helped me a lot on the phone.  I am going to call back when I have my numbers.  Great suggestion- and by the way, he remembers you!  Don't worry- only good things to say hah hah


Bernie


----------

